# Let the Color Flow......and Flow.....and Flow.....



## Crazy8 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yup, gonna kill the Color Flow market.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302276529495


----------



## bricycle (Apr 7, 2017)

Color me gone....


----------



## vincev (Apr 7, 2017)

wow,local pick up.Someone is going to get a super deal !


----------



## Fltwd57 (Apr 7, 2017)

That stash was on FB a couple months ago..


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 7, 2017)

I would buy the whole lot but i am a little short of cash about $1500.00


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 7, 2017)

He's now officially above what he purchased the lot for.  Of course Ebay fees knock him back below it.


----------



## XBPete (Apr 8, 2017)

Up to $5300 .... killer action for an auction that started at 99 cents...

Where is this gonna end... any projections?


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 8, 2017)

XBPete said:


> Up to $5300 .... killer action for an auction that started at 99 cents...
> 
> Where is this gonna end... any projections?




I'm thinking around $8000.  A lot of work with transporting and storage to think about.


----------



## redman007 (Apr 9, 2017)

No batwings though...☹

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frampton (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## morton (Apr 10, 2017)

All that money, all that effort to pickup and store, all the work of restoration or in just to clean and lube........and you still need to find 23 batwings!

Mamma Mia!  :eek:


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 10, 2017)

I used to be in touch with a Color Flow guy named Steve from LA. This was back in the mid 90's. His claim to fame was having a zillion boys bikes fitted with skirtguards. I never understood why anybody would put them on a boys bike? Anyway,I'll bet its the same guy.


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 10, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> I used to be in touch with a Color Flow guy named Steve from LA. This was back in the mid 90's. His claim to fame was having a zillion boys bikes fitted with skirtguards. I never understood why anybody would put them on a boys bike? Anyway,I'll bet its the same guy.




From what I was told, a guy bought this whole lot in a storage auction for $500 and he turned around and sold it to the current owner for a nice profit without doing anything.


----------



## indiana dave (Apr 10, 2017)

I've been watching this, also... He probably sold all the Batwings and made money already,


----------



## indiana dave (Apr 17, 2017)

1/2 hour to go, and at $6000


----------



## XBPete (Apr 17, 2017)

$2900 increase at the close, ending at 9K...

Dang!


----------



## Balloonatic (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm shocked actually... I'm not sure there are 9 bikes there worth $1000 each, and not ONE SINGLE BATWING?? To me there is no money left on the table, whomever bought them all will be lucky to get his money out, no less a profit after moving, storing, cleaning and selling... and again, not a single batwing.. wow... someone REALLY likes incomplete JC Higgins bikes.


----------



## stoney (Apr 17, 2017)

Good I think for the seller, maybe not so much for buyer with everything considered to be done. Maybe the buyer wants a large collection of JCH for himself. Hope this doesn't hurt everyone else with a Colorflow. I hate to see hoards of any one particular thing found. Usually hurts the market. BUT, congrats to the seller and to the buyer, he/she stepped up for them.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 17, 2017)

he proberly saw this listed and said wow I should be able to double my money with this jackpot !!


was asking 1250.00 now at 1125.00.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 17, 2017)

stoney said:


> Good I think for the seller, maybe not so much for buyer with everything considered to be done. Maybe the buyer wants a large collection of JCH for himself. Hope this doesn't hurt everyone else with a Colorflow. I hate to see hoards of any one particular thing found. Usually hurts the market. BUT, congrats to the seller and to the buyer, he/she stepped up for them.



 yes sir going to be a lot of work and time.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 17, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> I'm shocked actually... I'm not sure there are 9 bikes there worth $1000 each, and not ONE SINGLE BATWING?? To me there is no money left on the table, whomever bought them all will be lucky to get his money out, no less a profit after moving, storing, cleaning and selling... and again, not a single batwing.. wow... someone REALLY likes incomplete JC Higgins bikes.



Those lights a like Hens teeth. I only have one. Good luck! Barry


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 18, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Those lights a like Hens teeth. I only have one. Good luck! Barry



I think the batwing stock price just skyrocketed!!:eek:


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2017)

Amen!!


----------



## higgens (Apr 18, 2017)

The guy on Facebook said there was batwings in there


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 29, 2017)

Does anyone know where these bikes ended up?


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Crazy8 (Apr 29, 2017)

ratrodz said:


> Yes




Such a generic answer...


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 29, 2017)

Crazy8 said:


> Such a generic answer...



Lol... Wisconsin


----------

